# Camaras inteligentes, ¿alguna sugerencia...?



## vbm (Mar 30, 2011)

Hola, voy a poner un vídeo sobre una cámara inteligente que detecta formas y hace saltar una alarma en función de lo que ha detectado. Estoy interesado en adquirir una de estas, lo que pasa es que solo he visto la que os muestro a continuación y quisiera saber si alguno de vosotros sabe de alguna más que haya en el mercado para poder comparar.

Fijaros en el caso del minuto 4:30 (hombre que se desmaya y hace saltar la alarma) porque es eso lo que yo ando buscando.

Aquí tenéis el vídeo: 




Muchas gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos.


----------



## golumx (Mar 30, 2011)

Muy interesante pero lo que veo aqui importante no es la camara es el software que procesa las imagenes, por un lado, las aplicaciones que le da al principio del video (seguridad frente a robos y vandalismo) es por comparacion de la imagen que ha tomado con el patron de muestra y si las variaciones son significativas hace saltar la alarma, para el seguimiento de fuentes de calor, la camara ha de ser termica (pasta, por lo menos 4000€) y lo realmente avanzado es el reconocimiento de formas (el abuelo en el suelo contador de personas) pero lo importante no es la camara si no el programa. No hace mucho me baje una demo de un programa que solo desbloquea el PC con las imagenes de las caras registradas por la camara web.


----------



## vbm (Mar 30, 2011)

Por lo visto el software lo implementa la empresa que ofrece el vídeo, lo que pasa es que no pone el precio del sistema en su página web y tampoco responden a los correos . Solo quería saber si alguien conocía otra empresa dedicada a lo mismo y que brindara un poco más de información.

Por cierto! si conoces, tú o alguien, algún tutorial, web, etc. que explique muy bien cómo se programan este tipo de dispositivos y no os importa darme la referencia os estaré muy agradecido, yo soy informático pero no he programado nunca una cámara o algo parecido, así que ando un poco perdido en el tema.

Y otra pregunta ¿qué tipo de cámaras aceptan este tipo de software? es decir ¿qué cámara tengo que comprar para poder programar un software y fusionar ambas tecnologías?

Gracias por contestar y gracias al que se anime a responder.

Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Mar 30, 2011)

Estas camaras no son racistas?


----------



## vbm (Abr 4, 2011)

Hola, estoy trabajando en un proyecto en el que necesito incorporar a una habitación una cámara que combinaré con un software cuya función será hacer saltar una alarma cuando detecte que ha caído una persona al suelo. De momento no tengo ni la cámara ni el software por falta de conocimientos. El problema que se me presenta es que la cámara no debe de reproducir la imagen tal y como la capta porque no queremos violar la intimidad de la persona que va a ser grabada (por ejemplo en un cuarto de baño cuando se encuentra sin ropa). Entonces mi pregunta es la siguiente:

¿Qué tipo de cámara debo de usar?

Si alguien controla del tema y me quiere ayudar se lo agradecería mucho. También si saben de algún software que ya esté implementado para hacer lo que necesito y está en el mercado (o en la red) y me puede dar una referencia también se lo agradeceré mucho.

Muchas gracias, saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 4, 2011)

Usa microsoft kinect SDK

http://www.neoteo.com/microsoft-lanzara-sdk-gratuito-para-kinect


----------



## vbm (Abr 5, 2011)

Gracias, lo estudiaré. Si veo que es lo que necesito preguntaré aquí para que me asesoren.

Gracias otra vez.


----------

